# Concrete Steps (Facing)



## Gookin (Jul 31, 2007)

This is probably a very basic question for most of you but I'm a novice at this.  I have concrete steps that need resurfacing because the facing on each step is awful.  

What is the best way to patch the facing?  I'm not sure of the best and smartest way to go about this.

Thanks for any help on this.


----------

